# Dcc engines only run in one direction



## Gillfowdy (Oct 28, 2010)

Hello
I have a small On30 layout with 3 dcc equipped engines. They all run fine and operate normally in one direction. Forward and reverse works fine. The problem is if I pick up an engine an turn it end for end and put it back on the track I have no control. Either it doesn't run at all or it takes off uncontrollably. My sound equipped Shay just sits and chuffs. I'm using an MRC Prodigy Express system and various decoders. Any help would be apritiated.
Thanks Phil


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

was experiencing that same thing with my MRC express in a day. you also get error indication on your cab screen. at that point, when it happens the only solution i found is to reset the system - unplug and plug the cab cable. this was one of the annoyances that made me switch systems.


----------



## Gillfowdy (Oct 28, 2010)

So you had the same problem and there was no fix? I find
It hard to believe you had to switch systems to fix the problem! 
Anyone else have the answer? I can't see MRC selling DCC systems with a fault like this!
Thanks for your reply though.


----------



## glgraphix (Dec 21, 2008)

When you want to say. . . Double Header 2 engines, you sometimes have to wire the motor in 1 backwards. I have a pair of E7's in Southern, that I run one facing, and the other backwards, and address them in the same number so they run the same. I just wired the motor poles opposite to run them both in the same direction that way.
Is this what you are asking? just trying to help...

Kevin


----------



## bakkers2005 (Nov 12, 2010)

hi, just a quick note, buy the nce system and have trouble free running. had a local electrical engineer look at all the dcc systems available and to him nce was the best for price and easy operation. regards bob


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The code signal must be DC directional so the reverse code is different from the forward code in the same direction.

By reversing the engine you automatically reverse your contacts.


----------

